# صندوق الاقتراحات والشكاوي_رأيك مهم



## صناعة المعمار (15 يوليو 2006)

*صندوق الاقتراحات والشكاوي_شارك في صنع القرار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كيف حالكم اخوتي؟؟؟   


الحقيقة اتألم عندما ارى اعضاء جدد يدخلون ويعلمونا بانضمامهم ومن بعدها تتوالى الترحيبات لكن......لا نرى العضو الجديد يدخل مرة اخرى او يرد.....:4: 

اتمنى ان كل عضو يعتبر نفسه فردا في هذا البيت ويساعد بنجاحه عن طريق الدخول كلما استطاع ومساعدة اخوانه و............كلنا مشرفون


 هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله سيكون صندوق اقتراحات وشكاوي وماشابه



ممكن ان يوصلنا الى السبب الذي يمنع الاعضاء الجدد من المتابعة:81: 

اتمنى ان يكون قسم الهندسة الصناعية [BLINK]مفعم بالحيوية وينافس باقي الاقسام [/BLINK]في اقرب وقت


انتظر اراءكم وكلها مهمة وسنأخذها بعين الاعتبار:79: 


احترامي​


----------



## نظامي (16 يوليو 2006)

اقترح أن نطبق مبادئ إدارة الجودة في المنتدى، والخطوة الاولى في إعتقادي قد قمت بها أختي صناعة المعمار وهى تعريف متطلبات الزائر للمنتدى لتحقيق رضاه من هذه الخدمة.
أرى ان اكثر المشاركات في المنتدى هى عبارة عن طلبات من الاعضاء، بعضها معقول مثل طلبات مواضيع معينة أو عن ادوات معينه، وبعضها صعب المنال مثل دراسات كاملة عن مشاريع معينة مثل المصانع بانواعها او دراسات متكملة للاخوة الطلاب في مشاريع التخرج أو حلول مسائل الواجبات وهذه أحياناً تضر الطالب أكثر مما تنفعه لانه لن يجتهد في البحث الذي هو جزء من الدراسة الجامعية للتأهيل للحياة العملية التي لا تنال فيها هذه المطالب بالتمني.
أيضاً من خلال زيارتي المتكررة للمنتدى رايت أن من اكثر المواضيع ردوداً هو "أنا سارة" والتي لم نرها مرة أخرى في المنتدى لا بموضوع ولا برد ولا حتى بطلب! جميل أن يتعرف المهندسين ببعضهم البعض في الدول العربية، ولكن ارى أن يخصص منتدى للتعارف أو بالكثير موضوع واحد يشترك فيه الجميع بالتعريف عن أنفسهم.
هذا ما يريده أحد الزوار وارجو من الجميع أبداء الرأي. وشكراً أختي الكريمة على فتح هذا الموضوع.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم نظامي والله قد سبقتني بخصوص موضوع التعارف

فقد كنت ساكون اول المقترحين بوضع ملف لكل الاعضاء الجدد الذين يعرفو بأنفسهم وفيه الترحيبات وماشابه وقد لمحت له بالبداية...

وها انت توافقني الراي:20: ....ورايك جدا مهم ماشاءالله عليك اتمنى ان تتابع فنشاطك معنا يشهد له

اذا سننشئ ملف الترحيبات والتعارف وارجو من الاعضاء الجدد ان يلتزموا به

احترامي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اقترح على جميع الاعضاء [BLINK]دعوة المهندسين الصناعين ذوي الخبرة الى الانتساب الى منتدانا [/BLINK]لافادتنا من خلال خبرتهم
فالطالب يدعو اساتذته وحتى زملاءه الطلاب... وصاحب العمل يدعو زملاءه وهكذا....

اين اقتراحاتكم


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (27 أغسطس 2006)

*هام لكل الصناعيين و المشرفين*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين
اما بعد 

افخر انا الفقير لله محسن سيد على الانتماء لشعبة الهندسة الصناعية

وبالتالى افخر ايضا الانتماء الى قسم الهندسة الصناعية بالملتقى

ادعوا الى جميع اخوانى و زملائى من المهندسين المنتمين الى القسم 

بطرح افكار للرقى بهذا القسم فى الملتقى بحيث يكون بعون الله احسن الاقسام فى الملتقى

والدور هنا للمشرفين للنظر فى احتياجات الاعضاء من 

دورات او مشاريع التخرج او شورحات لمواد معينة 

او دروس معينة حسب طلب العضو او عمل برنامج خاص لتقويات الاعضاء فى 

اساسيات الهندسة الصناعية و ايضا كل ما هو جديد من تطورات

ومن الممكن ان يقوم المشرفين بتكليف الاعضاء البارزين فى القسم حسب تخصص كل عضو فى 

فرع من

فروع القسم بالبحث فى المواضيع المتطلبة من باقى اعضاء القسم 

والعمل ان شاء المولى القدير على الارتقاء العلمى 

فى هذا القسم العظيم

وفقكم الله لعمل الخير 

اخوكم محسن
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يرضى عليك يا اخ محسن وعن نفسي فانا اعمل جاهدة للنهوض بهذا القسم....ومن اولى مواضيعي بعد تكليفي بالاشراف هو صندوق الاقتراحات هذا والشكاوي ايضا

طبعا افكر باحتياجات الاعضاء وكما وعدتكم سابقا فقد نسقت لعقد سلسلة من الدورات الرائعة والتي بداناها بدورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة والتي لقيت قبولا ومتابعة مذهلة من اعضاء قدامى وجدد ومشرفين
ولو انتبهت لمن كان يرد بالشكر او السؤال لوجدت اغلبهم كانت هي مشاركتهم الاولى ............:12: 

واود ان اعلمك ان الدورة التالية ستكون في [BLINK]هندسة السلامة [/BLINK]ان شاء الله

:30: نقطة اخرى وهي اني ابحث عن المواضيع الجديدة في الهندسة الصناعية والتي لم يتطرق اليها احد قبل ذلك لا بمعلومات ولا باستفسار

ومنها بدات بنظام الهاسب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27875
[LINE]hr[/LINE]

 :29: الحقيقة هناك امر اتمنى ان يتغير وهو:

الكثير من الاعضاء لايدخلون الا اذا كانوا بحاجة لاجابة عن سؤال_حتى بعد ان نجيبهم لا يردو مرة اخرى ولا نعرف هل استفادوا ام لا .......... طبعا نحن نرحب بهم لكن

ان كان عنده مادة عن اي موضوع تفيد غيره فلم لا يطرحها وتكون في ميزان حسناته فزكاه العلم نشره 

او ان يرد على استفسار يملك عليه الاجابة

طبعا لا اشمل الجميع بل على العكس هناك اشخاص نشيطين جدا وكريمين وكلنا نقدر جهودهم :30: 
[LINE]hr[/LINE]

عذرا على الاطالة لكن فعلا اتمنى ان نعمل سويا بروح الفريق لنرقى بهذا القسم ونؤدي الامانه

تحياتي:7:


----------



## eng_eslam (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو الاجابة عن سؤال انا وجت بعض الكتب تخص مجالنا فى بعض المنتديات الاخرى 
هل لى ان ارفعها فى المنتدى لكى يستفيد بها الجميع ؟
ارجو الرد وان كان بالموافقة سارفعها فى اقرب وقت 
والله الموفق..............................وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اخي الكريم م. اسلام

نعم الباب مفتوح لكن بشرط ان تأخذ اذن من ناشر الكتب في المنتديات حتى لا يحصل اي سوء فهم

منتدانا لا يرفض اي شيء فيه فائدة 

لكن رجاء ان تنزل الموضوع في المنتدى الخاص وهو ملتقى الكتب الهندسية: مكتبة ضخمة جدا ولأول مرة في المنتديات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=52

ممكن ان تدخلهم جميعا في موضوع واحد وتطلب من المشرف الاخ محب الله ورسوله ان ينقلها الى مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية

الف شكر على هذا العطاء واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك:30: 

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## eng_eslam (24 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكر اختى المشرفىة على الرد والتواصل معى وباذن الله احاول ان اخذ الاذن من ناشر الكتب 

وكل عام وانتم بخير .....................................


----------



## remy (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انا جديدة في المنتدي بس ممكن اقول حاجه ؟
انا مثلا ممكن ادخل الموقع واتصفحه وابحث علي ما احتاج وامشي
بدون مشركة فيه وده بيحصل كتير معايه بس ده مش عشان انا بحتفظ بالمعلومه
لنفسي لا طبعا كل الموضوع اني بحس ان مفيش حاجه عندي ممكن افيد بيها حد.
شكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عزيزتي remy هلا ومرحبا نورتينا

انا معك لكن يكون اجمل لو كل من يملك معلومة ان يضعها ويبدأ باقي الاخوة بالمشاركة فبذلك الموضوع الصغير سيكبر ويكبر ويكون الاجر الاكبر لصاحب الموضوع

اذا عندك معلومة وانا اعرفها فهناك غيرنا لا يعرفونها واذا كل شخص فكر كما تفكرين لن نجد احد يكتب:80: 

طبعا قبل ان نكتب موضوعا جديدا علينا ان نقوم بعملية بحث بواسطة محرك البحث منعا للتكرار

سعيدة جدا بكلامك وبانتظارك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا يوجد اقتراحات !​


----------



## المتواضعة لله (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو أن يتضمن قسم الهندسة الصناعية مواضيع تخص تنظم وتخطيط المصانع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المتواضعة لله (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو أن يتضمن قسم الهندسة الصناعية مواضيع تخص تنظيم وتخطيط المصانع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

إلى الأخوه الزميلات و الزملاء 
لا أعتقد أن اي أحد يخالفني بأن هذا المنتدى قد أفادنا جميعا سواء بمواضيع طرحت من تعريف بالهندسه الصناعيه أو طرح بحوث ودورات عادت علينا بالفائده وهذا كلّه بفضل مشرفين المنتدى مشكورين وباقي الأخوه الأعضاء ، فلهذا كلّه انا عندي اقتراح لكن لا أعلم مدى تحقيقيه . فأنا اقترح عمل مؤتمر بسيط في بلد عربي معين يلتقي به اعضاء هذا المنتدى وأن يقوم كل عضو بتقديم محاضره صغيره عن موضوع معين قام به يتعلق بالهندسه الصناعيه وعن نفسي أقترح أن يكون في فترة الأجازه حتى يتمكن الأعضاء من القدوم ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

منتدى جميل اسال الله لكم التوفيق في الحقيقة انا مشترك قديم في المنتدى لكن بسبب عدم توفر الانترنت بشكل دائم انقطعت لفترة طويلة والمهم اقتراحي ان توضع جميع الدورات المقدمة في قالب عرض power point لكي تتحقق الفائدة وينشر العلم بشكل افضل وتقبلوا التحية


----------

